# No sound - intel ich8

## xala

Hey.

I already tried http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml. When i type alsaconf and try set a confi>> No supported PnP or PCI card found. Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?

```
lspci -v

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at fa100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
```

Tried in root also... nothing.

----------

## cach0rr0

so which option did you take? 

did you use the alsa driver in the kernel, or the one from portage? 

Also with regards to using the driver in the kernel, in case the guide doesn't mention it it should be a module, rather than a built-in

..now, having said that, there really shouldn't be heaps of configuration required outside of setting which model you use (a modprobe option), and setting mixer levels (alsamixer). It should, supposedly, "just work". 

does anything actually show if you run alsamixer without going through alsaconf?

This bit from the alsa guide is relevant:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Recent versions of udev (>=udev-103) provide some degree of kernel-level autoconfiguration of your sound card. If possible, try to rely on just letting your kernel automatically setup your sound card for you. Otherwise, use alsaconf to configure your card, as shown below.

 

You should be able to just load the module (which yours is already), and unmuting stuff in alsamixer. Soon as you have everything unmuted, /etc/init.d/alsasound save

NOTE: just noticed your link is broken because it contains the period on the end of your sentence  :Razz: 

Should point out one the guide - alsasound should go in 'default' runlevel, NOT the 'boot' runlevel. That information was given to me by someone far wiser than myself, and well, turns out it works as it should in 'default'

----------

## xala

well. i didnt installed anything from portage, i recompiled my kernel as doc told me 

hmm... guide says <M> Sound card support. My kernel has * makes difference?

<M> OSS Mixer API

   <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API 

<M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

```
*  media-sound/alsa-driver [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1
```

alsamixer runs fine. So, what should i do? dont mind if i didnt answer and dont understood something, im brazilian   :Confused: 

----------

## eccerr0r

As cach0rr0 says, your alsa subsystem is probably already configured and not finding any "new" devices.  It's also probably working fine and the default mixer settings are to mute.  Go through alsamixer and unmute and increase volume on the main output.

cat /proc/asound/cards to verify that it detected it.  In your lspci it appears to indicate the intelhda driver is loaded and associated with your "card" already.

My ICH10 board (Gigabyte) lists this as "front output" (despite apparently both front and rear outputs are controlled by this setting).  I have to unmute it and then increase the volume.  Then use the alsa init scripts to save the settings.

----------

## xala

Oh right. 

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfa100000 irq 22

```

Im using a headphone...Headphone is mute and i cant/dont know unmute it. Tried - and +... still mute, any config to enable headphone?

also... when i press my media keys, like volume down and up, the gnome bar shows but nothing changes... i believe you know what bar im talking about.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *xala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm... guide says <M> Sound card support. My kernel has * makes difference?
> 
> 

 

With some sound cards, no

With your sound card,  yes, because there are 8 bazillion different models that use snd-hda-intel (see: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt )

Now, the difference it makes isn't one of "it doesn't work and I have no sound" in most cases. 

The difference will be that, without it being built as a module, you cannot configure which *model* you have when  you modprobe it

for example, i use an Acer laptop. when i load the module for my sound card, it is

```

modprobe snd-hda-intel model=acer

```

This gives me mixers specific to my hardware. Yours will of course most likely be different. 

If you have it built-in (rather, <*>) instead of as a module ( <M>), it's not as straightforward specifying which model of snd-hda-intel you use (you have to do so in grub.conf as an extra boot paramater, if i recall correctly)

So go ahead and change it to be all <M> instead of <*>

Then rebuild your kernel, install as you normally would, reboot

And then go in and run 'alsamixer', and make sure everything is unmuted, and turned all the way up

If you are missing certain mixers, you will need to try and figure out which model you use, and specify it in your modprobe configuration stuff. 

Usually this is done in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf. In my case, I have a line like so:

```

options snd-hda-intel model=acer

```

You would replace 'acer' with the model that is correct for your hardware. 

BUT, that is all tweaking - you do not need all of that just to get sound to work; you just need to go into alsamixer and unmute everything, turn the volume all the way up, as well you should go rebuild and reinstall your kernel with your ALSA settings in the kernel from <*> to <M>

----------

## cach0rr0

 *xala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Headphone is mute and i cant/dont know unmute it. Tried - and +... still mute, any config to enable headphone?
> 
> 

 

within alsamixer, to mute/unmute something, highlight it and press "M"

then use your up and down arrows to adjust volume.

----------

## xala

Like before, i can hear a noise if unmute mic... headphone still muted.

alsamixer shows:

Card: HDA Intel                                                              │

│ Chip: Realtek ALC888                        

that is my chip or my config did set up? 

```

ALC880

======

  3stack   3-jack in back and a headphone out

  3stack-digout   3-jack in back, a HP out and a SPDIF out

  5stack   5-jack in back, 2-jack in front

  5stack-digout   5-jack in back, 2-jack in front, a SPDIF out

  6stack   6-jack in back, 2-jack in front

  6stack-digout   6-jack with a SPDIF out
```

I believe that mine is the last one. Add options [module?] 6stack-digout?

dont know the module name lol. didnt find snd-hda-intel, hda-intel, etc... by modinfo

wtf, didnt change nothing and im can hear the left side  now  :Smile: 

uhu, get it... both sides are working, but the Front bar is messing... its mute one side, left or right, do not unmute both.       < and > keys   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   working both sides now. the problem now is my volume control, looks like broken.

"No volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found`` Gstreamer is installed... devices are ok i think

----------

## eccerr0r

emerge gnome-alsamixer if the regular alsamixer seems a little clunky and hard to use, if you need a quick mixer that doesn't need to re-emerge everything (for gnome environments of course).

You need to USE="gstreamer alsa" and re-emerge all of your environment to get gstreamer based mixers working.  Specifically gst-plugins-alsa needs to be emerged and all gstreamer stuff needs to know about it.  USE="gstreamer alsa" will pickup these plugins as it goes through emerge --newuse.

If you have snd-oss (which looks like you do) working, you can use the OSS mixers as well.  But might well figure out the alsa mixers.

----------

## xala

Im not in the mood right now... i do it later   :Cool: 

One more question, if i wanted to change my / to another hd, all i have to do is config my fstab and grub? or isnt that simple?

Thank you guys, really   :Smile: 

----------

